
Eve-Tech's crowdsourced computer: the laptop designed by its users - sdsdasd
http://www.eve-tech.com
======
bengrendon
I am also on this community it is a great way of building a computer and can't
wait to get my hands on with the result soon.

------
desertfox6666
Greetings from the Eve Community :)

~~~
migelangelo
Hi! Never thought I would find another community member here!

